# سؤال صغير



## bighorror (29 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمد لله وكفي وسلام علي عباده الذين اصطفي

وبعد

هو سؤال واحد اريد الرد عليه

وياريت الاجابه بنعم او لا 

هل العهد الجديد كلام الله ؟

منتظر الاجابه​


----------



## Twin (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*نعم*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااي أخي bighorror*



bighorror قال:


> هو سؤال واحد اريد الرد عليه​
> وياريت الاجابه بنعم او لا ​
> هل العهد الجديد كلام الله ؟​



*العهد الجديد*

*هو موحي به من الله الي تلاميذه القديسين*
*فكل الكتاب أوحي به للتلاميذ من قبل الله*

*لأنَّ ما مِنْ نُبوءَةٍ على الإِطلاقِ جاءَت بِإرادَةِ إنسانٍ، ولكِنَّ الرُّوحَ القُدُسَ دَفَعَ بَعضَ النّاس ِ إلى أنْ يتَكَلَّموا بِكلامِ مِنْ عِندِ اللهِ.*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## bighorror (29 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا استاذ عمرو فكري علي الرد

لكن هناك نص محيرني 

في لوقا من العدد واحد الي اربعه

1. اذ كان كثيرون قد اخذوا بتاليف قصة في الامور المتيقنة عندنا

2  كما سلمها الينا الذين كانوا منذ البدء معاينين وخداما للكلمة

3  رأيت انا ايضا اذ قد تتبعت كل شيء من الاول بتدقيق ان اكتب على التوالي اليك ايها العزيز ثاوفيلس

4  لتعرف صحة الكلام الذي علّمت به

اوليس هذا الكلام موحي به الي الله

فكيف للوقا ان يقول ان هناك من يكذبون في الكتاب المقدس ويخترعون قصص

ثانيا قال رايت انا ايضا يعني ليس موحي اليه قال رايت ولم يقل اوحي الي 

ثالثا كتب هذه الرساله ووجهاها الي ثاوفيلس 

يعني رسالته موجه الي ثاوفيلس فقط وليست هذه الرساله للتبشير

هذا ما فهمته من هذه النصوص

منتظر التوضيح

تحياتي لكم


----------



## Twin (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*أين المشكلة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااي أخي bighorror*



bighorror قال:


> شكرا استاذ عمرو فكري علي الرد


 
*أمير فكري*​ 
*هذا هو النص*
*لأنَّ كثيرًا مِنَ النّـاسِ أخَذوا يُدَوِّنونَ رِوايةَ الأحداثِ الّتي جَرَت بَينَنا،2 كما نَقَلَها إلَينا الّذينَ كانوا مِنَ البَدءِ شُهودَ عِيانٍ وخدّامًا للكَلِمَةِ،3 رأيتُ أنا أيضًا، بَعدَما تتَبَّعتُ كُلَّ شيءٍ مِنْ أُصولِهِ بتَدقيقٍ، أنْ أكتُبَها إليكَ، يا صاحِبَ العِزَّةِ ثاوفيلُسُ، حسَبَ تَرتيبِها الصَّحيحِ،4 حتّى تَعرِفَ صِحَّةَ التَّعليمِ الّذي تَلقَّيتَهُ*



bighorror قال:


> اوليس هذا الكلام موحي به الي الله
> فكيف للوقا ان يقول ان هناك من يكذبون في الكتاب المقدس ويخترعون قصص
> ثانيا قال رايت انا ايضا يعني ليس موحي اليه قال رايت ولم يقل اوحي الي
> ثالثا كتب هذه الرساله ووجهاها الي ثاوفيلس


 
*أخي أنجيل معلمنا لوقا *
*هو إنجيل موحي به من الله *
*وبما أنه أفتتح أنجيله بهذه الطريقة وقوله "رأيتُ أنا أيضًا، "*
*هذا يؤكد رسوليته ويؤكد أن الروح القدس أوحي له أن يكتب*

*وعامة يا أخي أنا عايز أشرح لك شئ*
*وهو الوحي*
*الوحي يا أخي عندنا ليس وحي ألي أي أن الموحي أليه يغيب عن الوحي *
*ليتلقي **الأمور الموحي بها*
*لا يا أخي*
*الوحي عندنا هو الألهام الدقيق*
*فلكل من كتبوا العهد الجديد *
*بشخصيتهم وبعقليتهم عبروا عنه وكتبوا ما رأته أعينهم*
*والروح القدس دوره هنا الأرشاد والمحافظة *
*أي ان يجعل كاتبه معصوم من الخطاء في وقت الكتابة*​ 


bighorror قال:


> يعني رسالته موجه الي ثاوفيلس فقط وليست هذه الرساله للتبشير



*وإن وجهت لشخص أهل هذا خطأ*
*نحن نعرف أن الأنجيل يعني البشارة المفرحة*
*ولن نقول أنه شئ أخر*
*فأين المشكله أنه وجه لشخص*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## Fadie (30 نوفمبر 2006)

> فكيف للوقا ان يقول ان هناك من يكذبون في الكتاب المقدس ويخترعون قصص


 
من اين اتيت انهم يكذبون فى الكتاب المقدس؟



> ثانيا قال رايت انا ايضا يعني ليس موحي اليه قال رايت ولم يقل اوحي الي
> 
> ثالثا كتب هذه الرساله ووجهاها الي ثاوفيلس
> 
> يعني رسالته موجه الي ثاوفيلس فقط وليست هذه الرساله للتبشير


 
عرف الوحى


----------



## الكاسر (30 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 

أولا لماذا حذف الرد الذى أنزلته من قبل على الموضوع 

أعتقد أن المشاركه ليست مخالفه وليس بها ما يسىء ليتم الحذف 

أنزل لكم نصوص واتسأل التلك الدرجه تحذفون الردود عندما ترونها ليست كما تريدون 

وللنزل ما قمتم بحذفه من قبل وأتمنى عدم الحذف لأن ليس هناك ما يسىء فى الرد 



> أمير فكري
> هذا هو النص
> لأنَّ كثيرًا مِنَ النّـاسِ أخَذوا يُدَوِّنونَ رِوايةَ الأحداثِ الّتي جَرَت بَينَنا،2 كما نَقَلَها إلَينا الّذينَ كانوا مِنَ البَدءِ شُهودَ عِيانٍ وخدّامًا للكَلِمَةِ،3 رأيتُ أنا أيضًا، بَعدَما تتَبَّعتُ كُلَّ شيءٍ مِنْ أُصولِهِ بتَدقيقٍ، أنْ أكتُبَها إليكَ، يا صاحِبَ العِزَّةِ ثاوفيلُسُ، حسَبَ تَرتيبِها الصَّحيحِ،4 حتّى تَعرِفَ صِحَّةَ التَّعليمِ الّذي تَلقَّيتَهُ



انا أسالك يا أستاذ أمير لماذا وضعت النص من الترجمه العربيه المشتركه أعتقد لكى تبعد عن كلمه تأليف قصه 

ولنرى النص ماذا يقول فى ترجمه الفانديك التى تنزل منها نصوصك دائما 

لوقا الأصحاح 1 العدد 1

1 إِذْ كَانَ كَثِيرُونَ قَدْ أَخَذُوا بِتَأْلِيفِ قِصَّةٍ فِي الأُمُورِ الْمُتَيَقَّنَةِ عِنْدَنَا، 2 كَمَا سَلَّمَهَا إِلَيْنَا الَّذِينَ كَانُوا مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ مُعَايِنِينَ وَخُدَّامًا لِلْكَلِمَةِ، 3 رَأَيْتُ أَنَا أَيْضًا إِذْ قَدْ تَتَبَّعْتُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ مِنَ الأَوَّلِ بِتَدْقِيق، أَنْ أَكْتُبَ عَلَى التَّوَالِي إِلَيْكَ أَيُّهَا الْعَزِيزُ ثَاوُفِيلُسُ، 

هذا هو النص حسب ترجمه الفانديك ولو اننا وددنا المناقشه من نصك الذى وضعته والذى هو من الترجمه العربيه المشتركه فلا مانع لدينا 



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة bighorror
> اوليس هذا الكلام موحي به الي الله
> فكيف للوقا ان يقول ان هناك من يكذبون في الكتاب المقدس ويخترعون قصص
> ثانيا قال رايت انا ايضا يعني ليس موحي اليه قال رايت ولم يقل اوحي الي
> ...



لماذا لا تضع الكلمه التى قبلها والكلمه التى تليها حتى يتضح ماهيه النص وما يقصده لوقا وكلمه رآيت أنا ايضا التى كتبت لا تدل ولا تؤكد رسوليته ولا تؤكد وحى الروح القدس له والدليل الكلمات التى آتت بعد رآيت انا أيضا 

رأيتُ أنا أيضًا، بَعدَما تتَبَّعتُ كُلَّ شيءٍ مِنْ أُصولِهِ بتَدقيقٍ

بعدما تتبعت وهذا من الترجمه العربيه المشتركه وكلمه بعدما تتبعت تعنى البحث ومعنى أنه تتبع وبحث فهذا ينفى وجود وحى ولنرى الفانديك ماذا قال فيها رَأَيْتُ أَنَا أَيْضًا إِذْ قَدْ تَتَبَّعْتُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ مِنَ الأَوَّلِ بِتَدْقِيق، 

وكلمه أذا قد تتبعت هنا هو ينوى البحث والتتبع ولم يقول او يشير إلى وحى بل هو تتبع للذين قبله وهناك فرق جلى بين أن يتتبع شخص أمر ما وأن يوحى له به والكلام واضح ولا يحتاج لتفسير 



> وعامة يا أخي أنا عايز أشرح لك شئ
> وهو الوحي
> الوحي يا أخي عندنا ليس وحي ألي أي أن الموحي أليه يغيب عن الوحي
> ليتلقي الأمور الموحي بها
> ...




أنظر ماذا تقول أن الوحى هو الألهام الدقيق فلكل من كتبو العهد الجديد بشخصيتهم وبعقليتهم هذا يتنافى مع الوحى لأن كلام الله لا يكتب بعقليه أشخاص بل كلام الله لابد أن يوحى به للأشخاص فيكتبون ما يؤمرون به وليس كما تراه اعينهم فهنا الأمر يختلف نحن نتحدث عن كلام الله وليس عن أمر أخر وكلمتك عبرو عنه وكتبو ما راته أعينهم أود أن أخبرك أن بولس الطرطوسى مثلا لم يعاصر المسيح فى حياته ككل فكيف نقول أنه رأى شىء بعينه لكى يعبر عنه ثم أننا هنا ندخل فى أمر أخر هل كلام الله يعبر به البشر كل منهم حسبما يشاهد ويرى هذا بكل تأكيد أمرا لا يعقل حيث أننا لو سلمنا بأن كل منهم يكتب حسبما شاهد وعبر حسبما يرى سنجد تضارب فى الروايات وهذا ما حدث بالفعل أنت تقول الروح القدس دوره الأرشاد والمحافظه وأنه يجعل كاتبه معصوم من الخطاء فى وقت الكتابه أقول لك أن فكرتك عن الوحى ليست سليمه فأرجوا منك التأكد اولا لأنه لو سلمنا أن الروح القدس مهمتا عصمه الكتبه من الأخطاء فسنجد أنفسنا أمام أمرا محير هنا 

نرى فى متى الأصحاح 28 العدد 1

1 وَبَعْدَ السَّبْتِ، عِنْدَ فَجْرِ أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ، جَاءَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَمَرْيَمُ الأُخْرَى لِتَنْظُرَا الْقَبْرَ. 2 وَإِذَا زَلْزَلَةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ حَدَثَتْ، لأَنَّ مَلاَكَ الرَّبِّ نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَجَاءَ وَدَحْرَجَ الْحَجَرَ عَنِ الْبَابِ، وَجَلَسَ عَلَيْهِ

هنا قال مريم المجدليه ومريم الأخرى ولم يذكر لنا من هى مريم الأخرى وقال ملاك الرب نزل من السماء هذا ما قاله متى 

ولننظر إلى أنجيل مرقص ماذا قال فى الأصحاح 16 العدد 1

1 وَبَعْدَمَا مَضَى السَّبْتُ، اشْتَرَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَمَرْيَمُ أُمُّ يَعْقُوبَ وَسَالُومَةُ، حَنُوطًا لِيَأْتِينَ وَيَدْهَنَّهُ. 2 وَبَاكِرًا جِدًّا فِي أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ أَتَيْنَ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ إِذْ طَلَعَتِ الشَّمْسُ. 3 وَكُنَّ يَقُلْنَ فِيمَا بَيْنَهُنَّ:«مَنْ يُدَحْرِجُ لَنَا الْحَجَرَ عَنْ بَابِ الْقَبْرِ؟» 4 فَتَطَلَّعْنَ وَرَأَيْنَ أَنَّ الْحَجَرَ قَدْ دُحْرِجَ! لأَنَّهُ كَانَ عَظِيمًا جِدًّا. 5 وَلَمَّا دَخَلْنَ الْقَبْرَ رَأَيْنَ شَابًّا جَالِسًا عَنِ الْيَمِينِ لاَبِسًا حُلَّةً بَيْضَاءَ، فَانْدَهَشْنَ

انظر هنا ذكر من هى مريم التى كانت مع مريم المجدليه وهى مريم أم يعقوب بل وأزاد عليهم سالومه وأختلف هنا عن متى حيث أنه ثال شابا ومتى قال ملاك 

ولنرى أنجيل لوقا الأصحاح 24 العدد 1

1 ثُمَّ فِي أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ، أَوَّلَ الْفَجْرِ، أَتَيْنَ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ حَامِلاَتٍ الْحَنُوطَ الَّذِي أَعْدَدْنَهُ، وَمَعَهُنَّ أُنَاسٌ. 2 فَوَجَدْنَ الْحَجَرَ مُدَحْرَجًا عَنِ الْقَبْرِ، 3 فَدَخَلْنَ وَلَمْ يَجِدْنَ جَسَدَ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ. 4 وَفِيمَا هُنَّ مُحْتَارَاتٌ فِي ذلِكَ، إِذَا رَجُلاَنِ وَقَفَا بِهِنَّ بِثِيَابٍ بَرَّاقَةٍ.

هنا نجد أن لوقا أختلف تمام مع متى ومرقص فلم يذكر أسماء بل أكتفا بكلمه أتين ولم يذكرهم على الأطلاق من هم وكم عددهم اثنين أم ثلاثه أم عشرة أم الف أم مليون لم يحدد العدد قط بل أنه قال أمرا يختلف عنهم قال رجلان 

ولنرى انجيل يوحنا الأصحاح 20 العدد 1

1 وَفِي أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ جَاءَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ بَاكِرًا، وَالظَّلاَمُ بَاق. فَنَظَرَتِ الْحَجَرَ مَرْفُوعًا عَنِ الْقَبْرِ. 2 فَرَكَضَتْ وَجَاءَتْ إِلَى سِمْعَانَ بُطْرُسَ وَإِلَى التِّلْمِيذِ الآخَرِ الَّذِي كَانَ يَسُوعُ يُحِبُّهُ، وَقَالَتْ لَهُمَا:«أَخَذُوا السَّيِّدَ مِنَ الْقَبْرِ، وَلَسْنَا نَعْلَمُ أَيْنَ وَضَعُوهُ!». 

هنا قال مريم المجدليه فقط ولم يذكر أحدا أخر معها ولم يذكر لا ملاك ولا شابا ولا رجلين مريم المجدليه فقط لا غير 

وانا أتسال أن كان الروح القدس مهمته عصمه الكتبه من الخطاء فبماذا تفسر ذلك التضارب بين الأناجيل الأربعه وكتابها حول هذا الموضوع هل أجد تفسير منطقى وعقلانى لذلك ؟


----------



## REDEMPTION (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*+*

تحية وسلام 

الاخ الكاسر 

أولا أحب أن أعرفك أمر هام جداً حتى يكون قاعدة أساسيه فى المناقشات فيما بعد 

الوحى فى المسيحيه .. يختلف تماماً عن الوحى فى القرآن 

لذا ..

وجب عليك ان لا تطالبنا بأن نُفسر لك كلام الكتاب المقدس .. حسب ما هو معروف لك بشأن الوحى وكيفية نزوله بالقرآن

فالوحى الالهى اخى الحبيب .. لا يلغى إطلاقاً شخصيه المُوحى إليه .. ما معنى هذا الكلام ؟

الوحى الالهى يُعرف الحقائق للرسل القديسين .. ويتركهم يكتبون بأسلوبهم هم .. دون أن يتدخل فى طريقة السرد للاحداث .. ولكنه يتدخل فقط عندما يتعلق الامر بجوهر الكلام ومضمونه .. 

ومعنى عبارات " رأيت " و " تتبعت كل شىء بتدقيق " .... الخ .. هى للتأكيد ان ما كُتب هو صحيح .. وليس لمجرد السماع فقط .. فالوحى الالهى ترك الرسل لينظروا بأنفسهم تلك الحقائق ويعاينوها .. حتى يكتبوا بأقتناع ولا يكونوا مجرد آلة كاتبه 

تركهم يفحصون ويمحصون الامر جيداً .. حتى لا يكون بداخلهم ذرة شك واحده .. وحتى يكتب الرسول بروحه قبل قلمه او ريشته 

أيضاً الحديث عن الترجمات له موضوع آخر ليس مجاله هنا .. و إن كنت تود المناقشه فى الترجمات فأنا معك بأذن المسيح على أن يكون ذلك فى موضوع مستقل .. فحديثنا هنا هو عن الكلمات التى تبدوا صعبه عليك فى فهمها 

هذا بشأن " رأيت أنا " و ما شابه 

أيضاً الاخ الحبيب .. لا أميل إطلاقاً للمواضيع المطوله التى تحوى مشاركة تأخذ ساعتين حتى أستطيع قرأتها .. لذا أرجوا منك ان تهتم بالمضمون و التركيز على ما تريد قوله بلا سرد أكثر من آيه حتى توضح غرضك .. فيكفى الاشاره لما تريد قوله او حتى الاستعانه بآيه واحده .. حتى نوفر الوقت والجهد .. لان لكل آيه توردها .. لها رد وتفسير وبهذا ننحرف عن مضمون الموضوع .. أتعشم أن تكون فهمت كلامى

تحياتى


----------



## My Rock (30 نوفمبر 2006)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد مع الجميع

و ها نحن بصدد ان ندحض شبهة اخرى تعود المسلم على نسخها و لصقها (مطروحة في موضوع اخر بنفس الاسلوب و التسلسل
لكن بالنعمة نرد على الشبهات الوهمية




الكاسر قال:


> نرى فى متى الأصحاح 28 العدد 1
> 
> 1 وَبَعْدَ السَّبْتِ، عِنْدَ فَجْرِ أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ، جَاءَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَمَرْيَمُ الأُخْرَى لِتَنْظُرَا الْقَبْرَ. 2 وَإِذَا زَلْزَلَةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ حَدَثَتْ، لأَنَّ مَلاَكَ الرَّبِّ نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَجَاءَ وَدَحْرَجَ الْحَجَرَ عَنِ الْبَابِ، وَجَلَسَ عَلَيْهِ
> 
> ...


 

و هنا يبدأ الكذب و التلفيق, فالنص واضح جدا 

ٍوَفِي أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ جَاءَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ 

و ليس فيه ما جاءا كذبا ان مريم ذهبت وحدها!

فمرقس ذكر ان مريم المجدلية جاءت مع مريم ام يعقوب و متى قال ان مريم المجدلية مع المريمات الاخرى, و يوحنا يذكر ان مريم اتت الى القبر
و لم ينفي اي واحد منهم الاخر, فلم يقل متى ان مريم مع المريمات الاربعة هم فقط الذين اتوا و كذلك هو الحال مع مرقس و يوحنا
فهل يعتبر هذا تناقضا؟ طبعا لا


شكرا من اجل كل هذه الفرص التي تثبت كذب ادعائك بأنك تفهم في الكتاب المقدس اكثر من مشرف القسم الي انا لا اساوي شعره منه...

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## الكاسر (30 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

الأستاذ REDEMPTION أشكرك على حسن ردك وطيب أخلاقك وعلى ما ذكرته 



> تحية وسلام
> الاخ الكاسر
> أولا أحب أن أعرفك أمر هام جداً حتى يكون قاعدة أساسيه فى المناقشات فيما بعد
> الوحى فى المسيحيه .. يختلف تماماً عن الوحى فى القرآن
> ...



أريد أن أنوه إلى أمر صغير ولن نقحم الوحى فى الأسلام فى الأمر بل أننى أقول لك أن الوحى كان ينزل على موسى ليعلمه الوصايا وغيرها من الأمور وأنظر إلى العهد القديم بالكامل فلم يكتب أحد حتى الأنبياء أنفسهم من تلقاء نفسهم أو كتبوا مجرد كلمات حسب منظورهم بل كان يوحى لهم من قبل الله وعلى إى اساس أعتبر أن ما يكتب موحى به من عند الله أن الكتب السماويه هى لتعليم البشر أجمعين تعاليم الله فمن أين أخذ إيمانى هل أخذه من بشر له رؤيه مثلما هى هى وله عقل مثلما هو لى وكيف يترك الله الكتبه كل منهم يكتب ما يشاء دون وحى بل وانت تقول يكتب حسب رؤيته فكيف يكون ذلك والنصوص التى أوردتها لا دخل لها بالترجمات بل هى الأناجيل الأربعه 
ولن أطيل عليك فى الحديث


----------



## الكاسر (30 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 



> سلام و نعمة رب المجد مع الجميع
> 
> و ها نحن بصدد ان ندحض شبهة اخرى تعود المسلم على نسخها و لصقها (مطروحة في موضوع اخر بنفس الاسلوب و التسلسل
> لكن بالنعمة نرد على الشبهات الوهمية



أسمح لى أن أقول لك أنك كاذب فلم أنسخ ولم الصق وأتحداك هاهنا فى ذلك المكان أن تثبت ما تقوله 

أعتقد أنك أخر من يقول ذلك لنسخك رد سابق وتعديلى لك فيه أعتقد أننى أتحدث من كتابك فحينما أخطىء انا فلى العذر فهى ليست عقيدتى مع أن ذلك لم ولن يحدث ولاكن حينما تخطىء أنت وانا اعدلها لك فهذا أمر عظيم أخجل من نفسك قبل أن تقول كلام ليس صحيح 


و هنا يبدأ الكذب و التلفيق, فالنص واضح جدا 

ٍوَفِي أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ جَاءَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ 

و ليس فيه ما جاءا كذبا ان مريم ذهبت وحدها!

فمرقس ذكر ان مريم المجدلية جاءت مع مريم ام يعقوب و متى قال ان مريم المجدلية مع المريمات الاخرى, و يوحنا يذكر ان مريم اتت الى القبر
و لم ينفي اي واحد منهم الاخر, فلم يقل متى ان مريم مع المريمات الاربعة هم فقط الذين اتوا و كذلك هو الحال مع مرقس و يوحنا
فهل يعتبر هذا تناقضا؟ طبعا لا

لا يوجد ذكر لمريميات يا ماى روك قال متى مريم المجدليه ومريم الأخرى فمن أين أتيت أنت بالمريميات أعتقد أن عليك مراجعه النصوص جيدا ولا تتحدث حديث بدون فهم معناه فلو أكملت حضرتك الأصحاح إلى النهايه لن تجد عدد ذكرت فيه مريم أم يعقوب أو حتى سالومه التى ذكرها مرقص فهذا ينفى كلامك من منا الذى يكذب الأن الأناجيل تتضارب ها يذكر أمر والأخر لا يذكره هذا يقول ملاك وهذا يقول رجلان والأخر يقول شاب والأخر لا يذكر شىء إلا فى العدد رقم 12

12 فَنَظَرَتْ مَلاَكَيْنِ بِثِيَابٍ بِيضٍ جَالِسَيْنِ وَاحِدًا عِنْدَ الرَّأْسِ وَالآخَرَ عِنْدَ الرِّجْلَيْنِ، حَيْثُ كَانَ جَسَدُ يَسُوعَ مَوْضُوعًا

فأخبرنى أنت هل هو ملك أم شاب أم رجلين أم ملكين أعتقد أنك لن تستطيع ان تفسر إى شىء فى تلك النقطه لن تستطيع وأتحداك أمام الجميع 




> شكرا من اجل كل هذه الفرص التي تثبت كذب ادعائك بأنك تفهم في الكتاب المقدس اكثر من مشرف القسم الي انا لا اساوي شعره منه...



أعتقد أننى لم أقول ذلك وأعتقد أنك أنت من تدلس فى تفسير النصوص أنصحك بالتعلم ممن لديهم خبره أكثر منك كى لا تدينهم فى أى رد قادم


----------



## bighorror (1 ديسمبر 2006)

طيب ممكن من اي صديق مسيحي موجود يشرح معني الوحي الالهي في المسيحيه

يعني كيف نفرق بين كلام هذا الشخص والوحي

او بالمعني الاصح

كيف نثق بان كلام لوقا هو وحي وكلام الله

منتظر الاجابه والتوضيح

تحياتي لكم


----------



## My Rock (2 ديسمبر 2006)

bighorror قال:


> طيب ممكن من اي صديق مسيحي موجود يشرح معني الوحي الالهي في المسيحيه
> 
> يعني كيف نفرق بين كلام هذا الشخص والوحي
> 
> ...


 
الكتاب المقدس يشهد بالوحي انه كل ما مكتوب هو بالوحي الالهي
تيموثاوس الثانية 3 و العدد 16
كُلُّ الْكِتَابِ هُوَ مُوحىً بِهِ مِنَ اللهِ، وَنَافِعٌ لِلتَّعْلِيمِ وَالتَّوْبِيخِ، لِلتَّقْوِيمِ وَالتَّأْدِيبِ الَّذِي فِي الْبِرِّ،


----------



## bighorror (2 ديسمبر 2006)

ماشي بس ده مش كلام الكتاب المقدس

ده كلام بولس

وانت عارف موقفنا من بولس ايه

ونفس السؤال 

كيف اثق في كلام بولس

يعني اعرف ازاي ان كلامه هو موحي اليه وانه كلام الرب

ومتنساش تشرح معني الوحي الالاهي في المسيحيه


----------



## bighorror (2 ديسمبر 2006)

يعني بالمعني الاصح

اي حد يعمل كتاب ويقول انه موحي اليه من الروح القدس نصدقه

لازم يكون فيه معايير معينه للوحي الالهي


----------



## My Rock (2 ديسمبر 2006)

bighorror قال:


> ماشي بس ده مش كلام الكتاب المقدس
> 
> ده كلام بولس
> 
> ...


 
و احنا مالنا بموقفكم ببولس؟
طز في موقفكم من بولس
يعني حيغير من الحقيقة ايه؟


----------



## Twin (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*بجد صح*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااي bighorror*



bighorror قال:


> يعني بالمعني الاصح
> 
> اي حد يعمل كتاب ويقول انه موحي اليه من الروح القدس نصدقه
> 
> لازم يكون فيه معايير معينه للوحي الالهي


 
*أنا موفقك حبيبي*
*بس لي طلب عندك*
*ممكن تشرحلنا أنت الوحي الذي تؤمن به*​*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## bighorror (3 ديسمبر 2006)

قبل ما اتكلم في ما اؤمن به 

انا سئلت سؤال واحد

كيف افرق بين كلام بولس العادي ووحي الرب او الروح القدس

يعني مثلا

يقول بولس في رسالته الثانية إلي صديقه تيموثاوس [ 4 : 9 ] بحسب ترجمة الفاندايك : " بادر ان تجيء اليّ سريعا لأن ديماس قد تركني إذ أحب العالم الحاضر وذهب الى تسالونيكي وكريسكيس الى غلاطية وتيطس الى دلماطية.لوقا وحده معي.خذ مرقس واحضره معك لانه نافع لي للخدمة. اما تيخيكس فقد ارسلته الى افسس..الرداء الذي تركته في ترواس عند كاربس احضره متى جئت والكتب ايضا ولا سيما الرقوق."

كيف عرفتم ان هذا الكلام هو وحي الروح القدس واستحق مكانه بين كلام الله

هذا الكلام بالنسبه لي ولاي شخص عاقل هو مجرد رساله شخصيه من رجل الي صديقه 


المطلوب كيف عرفتم في هذا النص بالاخص انه كلام الرب

منتظر الاجابه


----------



## bighorror (3 ديسمبر 2006)

منتظر الرد 

تحياتي لكم


----------



## lord12 (4 ديسمبر 2006)

يعني هنا نقعد ندور عالناس عشان ترد
اما في قسم حوار الاديان بنلاقي ردهم صواريخ
فين الناس الي بترد؟؟؟
مش شايف حد يعني


----------



## bighorror (4 ديسمبر 2006)

يا لورد باشا

انا هنا مش علشان اعمل فيها ابو العريف

انا عندي است\فسارات كتير ومسائل بعرضها واتمني اني اجد الرد اللي يقنعني ويقنع اي شخص عاقل

لا اطلب اكثر من هذا

منتظر الرد

تحياتي لكم


----------



## Twin (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*أنا تحت أمركم*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااي أخوتي*

*معلش أنا في غاية الأسف علي تأخري في الرد*
*بس سامحوني أنا مضغوط شوية في الشغل *
*وفوق كل دة أنا تعبان شوية*

*عامة أنتظروني *
*أصل موضوع الوحي في المسيحية كبير *
*وبالتأكيد هيكون في تعقيب منكم*
*أرجو قبول أعتذاري الوقتي*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## bighorror (5 ديسمبر 2006)

الف سلامه يا امير

ومنتظر عودتك

طيب الاستاذ ماي روك فين اللي قالي طز

ياريت اعرف تعليقك يا استاذ ماي روك


----------



## My Rock (6 ديسمبر 2006)

bighorror قال:


> الف سلامه يا امير
> 
> ومنتظر عودتك
> 
> ...


 
موجود يا عزيزي

العقيدة المسيحية و اعمدتها غير مبنية على ما تعتقده انت و دينك عن بولس و ما كتبته
فأن صدقته ام دذبته هذا لا يمس للمسيحية بشئ

و الان ما الشئ الي تريدني ان اعلق عليه؟


----------



## bighorror (7 ديسمبر 2006)

bighorror قال:


> كيف افرق بين كلام بولس العادي ووحي الرب او الروح القدس
> 
> يعني مثلا
> 
> ...



مطلوب التعليق والشرح استاذ ماي روك وانا في انتظارك

تحياتي لك


----------



## My Rock (7 ديسمبر 2006)

bighorror قال:


> يقول بولس في رسالته الثانية إلي صديقه تيموثاوس [ 4 : 9 ] بحسب ترجمة الفاندايك : " بادر ان تجيء اليّ سريعا لأن ديماس قد تركني إذ أحب العالم الحاضر وذهب الى تسالونيكي وكريسكيس الى غلاطية وتيطس الى دلماطية.لوقا وحده معي.خذ مرقس واحضره معك لانه نافع لي للخدمة. اما تيخيكس فقد ارسلته الى افسس..الرداء الذي تركته في ترواس عند كاربس احضره متى جئت والكتب ايضا ولا سيما الرقوق."
> 
> كيف عرفتم ان هذا الكلام هو وحي الروح القدس واستحق مكانه بين كلام الله
> 
> ...


 
هل قرأت رسالة تيموثاوس الثانية؟

أشك كل الشك و لن اصدقك ان قلت نعم,,, تعرف ليه؟
لان فاتك نص مهم في الاصحاح الي قليه يقول:

تيموثاوس الثانسة 3 و العدد 16:
كُلُّ الْكِتَابِ هُوَ مُوحىً بِهِ مِنَ اللهِ، وَنَافِعٌ لِلتَّعْلِيمِ وَالتَّوْبِيخِ، لِلتَّقْوِيمِ وَالتَّأْدِيبِ الَّذِي فِي الْبِرِّ،

هل عرفت الان لماذا نؤمن أنه من الله؟

اضافة الى النص الي اعترضت عليه بالرغم انك لم تعلن وجهة الاعتراض الى اني سأتي الى تفصيله:

بادر ان تجيء قبل الشتاء

ما العيب فيه؟ فهذا امر رسولي من الروح القدس ان يأتي اليه محذرا اياه ان يكون قبل الشتاء, فلم يكن في وقتهم طرق الاتصال كما في وقتنا الحالي من تلفون او انترنت, و انما برسالته اعطاه امرا مساق من الروح القدس ان يأتي اليه, فأين الظرر و أين التشكيك في ذلك؟
و الشئ نفسه بما يخلفه من اوامر رسولية مساقة من الروح القدس

نأتي الي النص الاخر:

الرداء الذي تركته في ترواس عند كاربس احضره متى جئت والكتب ايضا ولا سيما الرقوق 

الجدير بالذكر ان المعني الاصلي لكلمة رداء قد تأتي بمعنى حقيبة او كيسا لنقل الكتب

ثم انه لا يوجد ذلك الفرق بين الرقوق و الكتب, لكن ادعوك الى التفكير لحظة في ماهي هذه الكتب؟ الا تكون اجزاء من الكتاب المقدس؟ او اجزاء من اسفاره؟ او حتى اوراق لكي يكتب بها رسائله وهو في السجن
لانه من المعروف الرسول بولس كتب رسالته هذه و هو في السجن و انتظار المحاكمة, فما المانع بأنه يرسل الى احد تلاميذه بأن يأتيه بالكتب سواء ان كانت الكتب المقدسة ام رسائله

فلا اعرف عن ماذا تسأل و تشكك...

سلام و نعمة​​​


----------



## bighorror (7 ديسمبر 2006)

يا استاذ ماي روك

في اعتقادي ان بولس عندما قال 

16  كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ للتقويم والتأديب الذي في البر

انه يقصد التوراه وبعض الكتب الاخري التي لم تتضمن هذه الرسائل والتي لم يلمح انها من وحي الروح القدس

لانه قال في النص السابق

15  وانك منذ الطفولية تعرف الكتب المقدسة القادرة ان تحكّمك للخلاص بالايمان الذي في المسيح يسوع.

يقصد الكتب السابقه ولم تتضمن هذه الرساله

والا فهذه الرساله موجوده منذ طفوله تيموثاوس


ويبقي ايذا السؤال لم اتلقي رد منك

هل هذا يستحق ان يكون وحي من الله او الروح القدس

وطلب الرداء هو طلب الروح القدس ام بولس

والنص الذي يقول

19  سلم على فرسكا واكيلا وبيت انيسيفورس. هل هذا كلام الرب 

وما الحكمه في هذا الطلب 

وهذا النص

20  اراستس بقي في كورنثوس.واما تروفيمس فتركته في ميليتس مريضا.

ما الحكمه من ذكر الله هذا الخبر

لاحظ اني اتكلم عن الكتاب المقدس المفروض انه وحي من الله وكلامه

ولازالت فكره انها رساله عاديه من شخص لصجيقه يطلب منه اشيئا ويوصيه باشياء اخري قائمه وبقوه اشد من تعليلك 

واتمني ان ترد علي هذا السؤال

اشرح الوحي في المسيحيه

منتظر ردك استاذ ماي روك 

تحياتي لك


----------



## bighorror (13 ديسمبر 2006)

هو انا هفضل مستني كتير يا استاذ امير انت واستاذ ماي روك

ارجو الاجابه

تحياتي لكم


----------



## Fadie (13 ديسمبر 2006)

> في اعتقادي ان بولس عندما قال
> 
> 16 كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ للتقويم والتأديب الذي في البر
> 
> انه يقصد التوراه وبعض الكتب الاخري التي لم تتضمن هذه الرسائل والتي لم يلمح انها من وحي الروح القدس


 
لاء يا استاذ انت هنا لا تعتقد ولا شىء انت هنا تطرح السؤال و عليك تنتظر الاجابة فقط اما التفسير على هوى من يريد فهذا ممنوع منعا باتا فى المنتدى

واضح؟

*نظريات الوحى*

1- النظرية الطبيعيه :
وهي تنظر للوحي على أنه نوع من الالهام الطبيعي كما يلهم الشاعر في نظم قصائده و أشعاره ، وكما يلهم الكاتب في كتابه رواياته و أدبه ، ونحن نرفض هذه النظريه لانها تتجاهل عمل الروح القدس ... "تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس " (2بط 1:21)

2- النظريه الميكانيكيه (الاملائيه):
وهي تنظر للوحي على أنه يملي الكاتب ما يكتبه كلمه كلمه و حرفا حرفا . وهي مرفوضه عندنا لانها تتجاهل الجانب البشري فيتحول الكاتب الي اله صماء أو أنسانا اليا يكتب ما يملى عليه وبذلك تلغى كليه شخصيه الكاتب و ثقافته و مشاعرة
وتعتبر هذه النظريه عكس النظريه الطبيعيه

3- النظريه الموضوعيه :
وهي تنص على ان الوحي يوحي للكاتب بالموضوع و أفكارة فقط و يترك للكاتب حريه التعبير عن هذه الافكار كما يشاء بدون أدنى تدخل من الوحي وهذه النظريه تعتبر قاصرة . لان روح الله يوحي للانسان بالموضوع و الافكار ولكنه أيضا يحفظه ويعصمه من الخطأ فلا يسمح له ابدا بتدوين أيه فكرة صحيحه بتعبيرات و كلمات خاطئه ولذلك يقول داود النبي :" روح الرب تكلم بي و كلمته على لساني" (2صم 23:2)
بل أن الروح القدس قد يوضع على لسان الكاتب عبارات قد لا يدرك الكاتب معانيها فعندما كتب أشعياء عن ولاده العذراء و المولود منها هو أنسان و إله في نفس الوقت من كان يدرك هذا ؟!!! وعندما تنبأ أشعياء عن خراب بابل سيدة الممالك و خراب صور سيده البحار وكل منهما لن تعمر ثانية من كان يتصور هذا؟؟؟

4- النظريه الجزئيه:
وهي تقسم ما جاء بالاسفار المقدسه الي نوعين : الأول يشمل كلمات الله المباشرة مثل وصايا العشر وحديث الله للانبياء وهذه موحى بها . أما كلمات الكاتب نفسه في وصف مكان أو حدث أو القاء تعليم فهي غير موحى بها و هي نظريه مرفوضه فمعلمنا بولس يقول عن كل ما ورد في أسفار العهد القديم انها أقوال الله ولهذا فإنه يقول عن اليهود "أنهم استؤمنوا على أقوال الله " (رو3:2)
هل أقوال الاشرار و الشياطين و السلامات التي وردت في الكتاب موحى بها ؟
أقول ان دور الوحي هنا قاصر على الامر بتدوين مثل هذه الاقوال أما الكلمات الخاطئه فهي تنسب لأصحابها بعيدة كل البعد عن اقوال الله .. بمعنى أنه تسجيل تلك الكلمات كان بوحي من الله للكاتب كأن تكون فى السفر المراد كتابته أما الكلمات ذانها فليست من الله.

5- النظرية الروحية :
وتنص على أن الوحي قاصر على الأمور الروحية في الكتاب المقدس أما الأمور التاريخية و الجغرافية و العلمية فهي تحتمل الخطأ و أصحاب هذه النظرية قالوا إن قصه أيوب و قصة يونان في بطن الحوت و دانيال في جب الاسود خياليه القصد منها أخذ التعليم الروحي .
ونحن نرفض هذه النظرية الخاطئه التي تجعل الانسان يقبل ما يشاء و يرفض ما يشاء ... بل انها تضع الانسان فوق مستوى الوحي فيحكم و يفصل في أقوال الله.

*اما الوحى فى العقيدة المسيحية*

1- يختار الله بعض القديسين ويحرك قلوبهم للكتابه او يامرهم مباشرة كما قال الرب لموسى "أكتب هذا التذكار...." (خر17:14) وكما قال لارميا : "خذ لنفسك درج سفر و اكتب فيه كل الكلام الذي كلمتك به ...." (ار 36:2)
2- يترك الله للكاتب حريه اختيار الالفاظ و الاسلوب و الكلمات فلذلك نجد داود النبي يكتب بلغه الراعي و سليمان بلغه الحكيم و بولس بلغه الفيلسوف 
3- يكون الكاتب أثناء الكتابه تحت هيمنه و سيطرة روح الله الذي يحفظه و يعصمه من الخطأ أثناء الكتابه
4- يكشف روح الله للكاتب ما خفي عنه مثلما كشف لموسى عن أيام الخليقه 
5- الوحي لا يتقيد بلغه معينه انما يستخدم اللغه التي كان يستخدمها الشعب .

*يقول احد الدارسيين*

فإذا قلنا إنّ الأسفار المقدسة في العهدين القديم والجديد هي كلام الله، أو أسفار إلهية موحى بها من الله، أو منزلة من عند الله، لا نريد بذلك أنّ الله أنزلها آية آية، وكلمة كلمة، وحرفاً حرفاً، فكتبها الكاتب كما سمعها من فم الله أو ملائكته بحروفها الأصلية. لكننا نريد أنّ الله قصد أن يُبلغ البشر شيئاً من أسراره حرّك باطنياً كاتباً يختاره فيبعثه على كتابة السفر المقصود، ثم يمده بتأييده الخاص ونعمته الممتازة، ويلهمه اختيار الحوادث والظروف والأعمال والأقوال التي شاء سبحانه كتابتها لفائدة عباده، وكان له رقيباً ومرشداً، وعصمه من الخطأ في نقلها وتسطيرها، فلا ينقل إلا ما ألهمه الله إيّاه، فيكون الرسول إذ ذاك ككاتب مطيع، في حوزة الكاتب الأسمى، وطوع إرادته

*كل الكتاب موحى به*

كُلُّ الْكِتَابِ هُوَ مُوحىً بِهِ مِنَ اللهِ، وَنَافِعٌ لِلتَّعْلِيمِ وَالتَّوْبِيخِ، لِلتَّقْوِيمِ وَالتَّأْدِيبِ الَّذِي فِي الْبِرِّ، 

πᾶσα γραφὴ θεόπνευστος καὶ ὠφέλιμος πρὸς διδασκαλίαν, πρὸς ἐλεγμόν, πρὸς ἐπανόρθωσιν, πρὸς παιδείαν τὴν ἐν δικαιοσύνῃ,

θεόπνευστος

theopneustos

divinely breathed in: - given by inspiration of God.

"ثيوبينستوس qeopenstoV"، وفي اللغة الإنجليزية " Theopneustos"، وهي كلمة مركبة من "Theo"بمعنى الله، "pneustos" بمعنى نفخ، وتركيب الكلمة في الأصل اليوناني يأتي في المبني للمجهول، وعليه تكون ترجمة "موحى به من الله" أي "نُفِخت من الله"، بمعنى أن الكتب المقدسة صيغت بروح الله.

*اى ان مفهوم حرفية الوحى هو مفهوم باطل مسيحيا ولا يعتد به نهائيا*​


----------



## My Rock (13 ديسمبر 2006)

bighorror قال:


> يا استاذ ماي روك
> 
> في اعتقادي ان بولس عندما قال
> 
> ...


 
اعتقادك هنا لا محل له من الاعراب يا bighorror
هل تعتقد اننا ننتظر ما تصرحه حضرتك و ما تعتقده حتى نبني ايماننا عليه؟

الرسول بولس يقول كل الكتاب
و ليس بعضه او العهد القديم
وكما نعرف ان تيموثاوس الثانية كتبت في سنة 66 الى 67 و فيه كانت الاناجيل مكتوبة و مدونة و العديد من الرسائل الاخرى
فلو كان قصده العهد القديم لخصه فقط لا الكتاب ككل




> ويبقي ايذا السؤال لم اتلقي رد منك
> 
> هل هذا يستحق ان يكون وحي من الله او الروح القدس
> 
> وطلب الرداء هو طلب الروح القدس ام بولس


 
ليس بالجديد ان نرى مسلم يسأل و نجيب وهو لا يقرأ الجواب
هل قرأت ردي الاخير بتعريف كلمة الرداء؟؟؟
لماذا تسأل اذا كنت غير مستعد لقرأءة الاجوبة؟
أعيد من جديد:
الرداء الذي تركته في ترواس عند كاربس احضره متى جئت والكتب ايضا ولا سيما الرقوق 


الجدير بالذكر ان المعني الاصلي لكلمة رداء قد تأتي بمعنى حقيبة او كيسا لنقل الكتب

ثم انه لا يوجد ذلك الفرق بين الرقوق و الكتب, لكن ادعوك الى التفكير لحظة في ماهي هذه الكتب؟ الا تكون اجزاء من الكتاب المقدس؟ او اجزاء من اسفاره؟ او حتى اوراق لكي يكتب بها رسائله وهو في السجن
لانه من المعروف الرسول بولس كتب رسالته هذه و هو في السجن و انتظار المحاكمة, فما المانع بأنه يرسل الى احد تلاميذه بأن يأتيه بالكتب سواء ان كانت الكتب المقدسة ام رسائله​ 
حمرتلك و كحلتك عله يفيد لكي تركز اكثر في قرأءة الردود التي اشك انك تقرأها اصلا
 
​ 


> والنص الذي يقول
> 
> 19 سلم على فرسكا واكيلا وبيت انيسيفورس. هل هذا كلام الرب
> 
> وما الحكمه في هذا الطلب


 
هذا ما يسمى بالسلام الرسولي, فما العيب بأن يلقي الرسول سلامه لاهل متلقي الرسالة؟




> وهذا النص
> 
> 20 اراستس بقي في كورنثوس.واما تروفيمس فتركته في ميليتس مريضا.
> 
> ما الحكمه من ذكر الله هذا الخبر


 

هذه الاخبار الرسولية التي في وقت الرسول لم يكن هناك وسائل للاتصال كما لدينا الان
و لا يوجد اي عيب بأن يذكر الرسول مرض تلميذه لكي يرفع بالصلاة لشفائه, فأين العيب يا اخ؟ هل لك ان تحدده و تحصره؟


----------



## Fadie (14 ديسمبر 2006)

> الجدير بالذكر ان المعني الاصلي لكلمة رداء قد تأتي بمعنى حقيبة او كيسا لنقل الكتب


 
أكد ذلك القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم فقال

(الكلمة المترجمة هنا "رداء" تعني ثوبًا أو كما يقول البعض تعني حقيبة تحوي الكتب.] لقد طلب رداءه ربما لكي لا يضطر في أيامه الأخيرة أن يستعير رداء أحد، إذ لا يريد أن يثقل على أحد. أما طلبه الكتب فربما لكي يسلمها للمؤمنين في روما الذين يعاصرون استشهاده فتكون سبب تعزية لهم... حقًا إنه حتى في اللحظات الأخيرة لا يهتم بما لنفسه بل ما هو لراحة الغير)



> هذا ما يسمى بالسلام الرسولي, فما العيب بأن يلقي الرسول سلامه لاهل متلقي الرسالة؟


 
يقول الاخ greenhorse7 معلقا على السلامات الرسولية

لماذا تنكر على الوحى المقدس صدق المشاعر؟؟!!! لماذا تنكر عليه الاحساس؟؟!!! لماذا تنكر عليه حبه؟!! أم أنك تحكم على الوحى من خلال مفهومك الاسلامى له ؟؟ كيف أردت أن يصوغ القديس بولس نص تلك الايات حتى ترضى عقلك المحدود ؟! أيقول لتلميذه أحضر سريعا لأنى سوف أموت فى اليوم الفلانى و أحضر معك أغراضى لآتركها لجماعة المؤمنين بعد موتى؟؟؟؟ هل هذا ما اردته؟ اى عاقل يقبل بمثل هذه المباشره و التى كانت سوف تضر الخدمة و المؤمنين الجدد بأسم المسيح ضررا بالغ و يمكن ان تحدث أضطرابا بينهم بسبب معرفة ميعاد رحيل ماربولس الرسول.

يدوم صليبك يا ماى روك​


----------



## My Rock (14 ديسمبر 2006)

يدوم صليبك حبيبي فادي, ردك جاء مكملا و متمما

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Twin (14 ديسمبر 2006)

*ربنا يخليكم*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااااي أخوتي ماي روك وفادي*

*شكراً لكم أخوتي علي أجابتكم الوافية الكاملة *
*وأشكركم علي تكملتكم فأنا بالفعل في حالة أرتباك هذه الأيام*
*وشكراً*
*ربنا يبارك حياتكم*
*ماي روك - فادي*​ 
 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## الحق أقول (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال صغير*



My Rock قال:


> اعتقادك هنا لا محل له من الاعراب يا bighorror
> هل تعتقد اننا ننتظر ما تصرحه حضرتك و ما تعتقده حتى نبني ايماننا عليه؟
> 
> الرسول بولس يقول كل الكتاب
> ...




أعذرني و لكن لي سؤال 
هل معنى هذه الأخبار الرسولية و ذكر الرسول مرض تلميذه  أن هذا هو كلامه؟؟؟


----------



## الحق أقول (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال صغير*

أقصد كلامه هو و ليس كلام الرب


----------



## My Rock (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال صغير*



الحق أقول قال:


> أعذرني و لكن لي سؤال
> هل معنى هذه الأخبار الرسولية و ذكر الرسول مرض تلميذه أن هذا هو كلامه؟؟؟


 


الحق أقول قال:


> أقصد كلامه هو و ليس كلام الرب


 
حتى الأخبار الرسولية هي وحي من عند الله
كل المكتوب وحي من عند الله


----------



## الحق أقول (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال صغير*



My Rock قال:


> حتى الأخبار الرسولية هي وحي من عند الله
> كل المكتوب وحي من عند الله



هل الله أوحى لبولس أن يرسل سلامه لأصدقائه و يخبرهم بمرض تلميذه و بأحوال كذا و كذا؟؟؟
أم أن هذه طريقة رسالة شخصية؟؟

أعذرني فلست أقصد الاستهزاء و إنما أريد معرفة الحق و الاقناع


----------



## My Rock (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال صغير*



الحق أقول قال:


> هل الله أوحى لبولس أن يرسل سلامه لأصدقائه و يخبرهم بمرض تلميذه و بأحوال كذا و كذا؟؟؟
> أم أن هذه طريقة رسالة شخصية؟؟
> 
> أعذرني فلست أقصد الاستهزاء و إنما أريد معرفة الحق و الاقناع


 
نعم, فقد قلت بالحرف الواحد ان هذه الاخبار الرسولية التي في وقت الرسول لم يكن هناك وسائل للاتصال كما لدينا الان
و لا يوجد اي عيب بأن يذكر الرسول مرض تلميذه لكي يرفع بالصلاة لشفائه, فأين العيب يا اخ؟ هل لك ان تحدده و تحصره؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال صغير*

++الإخوة الأحباء 
      (((  1  ))) بخصوص الكلام عن تحية الرسول بولس للإخوة وللأخوات بلا تفرقة :-
+++ فذلك لا يقتصر على بولس الرسول ، بل إن العديد من الرسل كانوا يبدون إهتماماً شخصياً ببعض المؤمنين ، ويرسلون التحيات للكنيسة التى فى بلاد ، أو أماكن معينة .+ كما كانوا يجمعون التبرعات لخدمة المحتاجين .
+++ وذلك الأمر لم يستحدثه الرسل ، بل أوصى به الرب ، عندما أوصى بالتى سكبت الطيب على رأسه ، لتكفينه مسبقاً ، إذ قال :  " حيثما يـُكرز بالإنجيل ، يـُخبر بما فعلته " .
++++ فالمسيحية تتحرك بروح المسيح ، الروح القدس ، وتسير على منوال ومثال المسيح ، فى كل شيئ ، ومنها الإهتمام الشخصى بالأفراد ، مثلما إهتم الرب بالسامرية ، وبالمفلوج فى بيتحسدا ، وبكثيرين جداً ، إلى درجة أنه قال أن خلاص الفرد الواحد ، يجعل السماء كلها تفرح .
+++++ المسيحية تهتم بالجموع ، وتهتم بالفرد ، إهتماماً بالغاً ، بلا تعارض بينهما .

      (((( 2  ))) وبخصوص الكلام عن إستحداث بولس الرسول تعليماً مختلفاً ، أنقل لسيادتكم -- من منتدانا الشامل هذا -- هذا الرد :--
+++++ بولس الرسول لم يعرف المسيح أثناء وجوده على الأرض ، بل فقط بعد صعوده ، إذ ظهر له وعمل معه معجزة ، فآمن ، ثم إختاره رسولاً له (( وبعد جهاد عظيم فى التبشير ، إستشهد )) ، وقد أعطاه الرب : 
1- نعمة الإعلانات ، بأن يظهر له ، ويكلمه مباشرة . 
2- ونعمة إرشاد الروح القدس له بأن يلهمه .
+ وعن ذلك قال : " وكلامى وكرازتى لم يكونا بكلام الحكمة الإنسانية ، بل ببرهان الروح " . فإنه لم يتكلم قط برأيه الشخصى ، بل بإلهام الروح القدس .
++ وكمثال على ذلك ، ففى موضوع البتولية ، قال : " وأمّــا العذارى ، فليس عندى أمر من الرب ( أى لم يعطيه أمراً شفوياً مباشراً) ولكنى أعطى رأياً كمن رحمه الرب أن يكون أميناً (أى رسولاً له) " 1كو7: 25...
++++ ثم يعطي رأيه ، مع تأكيده على أنه بإرشاد الروح القدس ، قائلاً :-  " أنا أيضاً عندى روح الله " 1كو7: 40 . 
++ فماذا كان هذا الرأى ؟ وهل يختلف عن تعاليم الرب ؟؟ 
+++ الرأى هو :- "من زوج ، فحسناً يفعل ، ومن لا يزوج يفعل أحسن " 1كو7: 38 ،   
++++ أى أن البتولية مستحسنة ولكنها غير مفروضة على أحد .
+++ وهذا الأمر ، هو نفس ما قاله الرب -- سابقاً ، وفى غير حضور بولس الرسول – إذ قال عن البتولية :-   " ليس الجميع يقبلون هذا..بل الذين أعطى لهم ... مَــنْ إستطاع أن يقبل، فليقبل " مت 19 : 12 
++++ إذن ، فمع أن بولس لم يسمع السيد المسييح وهو يقول ذلك – كما ذكرنا سابقاً - إلاّ أنه يقرر نفس الأمر ، بإرشاد الروح القدس له ، لأنه رسول المسيح . 
+++++ ونفس الأمر ، نجده فى كل الأمور الأخرى ، ويمكننا عرضها جميعاً ، ولكن وضوح الأمر وبساطته ، يغنى عن التكرار .


----------



## الحق أقول (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال صغير*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> ++الإخوة الأحباء
> (((  1  ))) بخصوص الكلام عن تحية الرسول بولس للإخوة وللأخوات بلا تفرقة :-
> +++ فذلك لا يقتصر على بولس الرسول ، بل إن العديد من الرسل كانوا يبدون إهتماماً شخصياً ببعض المؤمنين ، ويرسلون التحيات للكنيسة التى فى بلاد ، أو أماكن معينة .+ كما كانوا يجمعون التبرعات لخدمة المحتاجين .
> +++ وذلك الأمر لم يستحدثه الرسل ، بل أوصى به الرب ، عندما أوصى بالتى سكبت الطيب على رأسه ، لتكفينه مسبقاً ، إذ قال :  " حيثما يـُكرز بالإنجيل ، يـُخبر بما فعلته " .
> ...




أنا لم أنكر على بولس أنه يحيي اياً من كان أو أن يهتم بأي من كان 

و لكن عايز أفهم إيه الحكمة من إن الرب يقول له ابعث سلاماً لكذاً أو أطلب من كذا و هو جاي يجيب كذا

إذا كنتم شايفين إن الرسائل دي وحي من الله فأرجو أن تطلعونا على الحكمة منها و بما تفيد المؤمنين حتى نقتنع لإني لغاية دلوقتي مش مقتنع  شايفها مجرد رسائل

و السلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال صغير*

الأخ الفاضل / الحق أقول 
++++ هذا الإهتمام ، بالإنسان الفرد ، هو الشيئ العادى ، ولو سيادتك قرأت الرد السابق جيداً ، لوجدت -فيه- أن السماء تفرح بالشخص الواحد ، متى تاب . 
+++ كما أوضحنا أن السيد المسيح هو الذى علمنا ذلك .
++++ وبالطبع ، فإن البعض ستتملكهم الغيرة ، عندما يرون أن الحديث يوجه لغيرهم  .
++++  ولكن -- ذلك -- ليس عندنا نحن ، لأن الرب علمنا أنه يهتم بنا ، فرداً فرداً ، فلا مجال للتضايق من ذلك ، ولا مجال للشكوى --- بحجة أنه مالنا وذلك الكلام ، الذى يتوجه لغيرنا -- بل نحن نعلم أنه يهتم بنا كلنا ، بمقدار عظيم جداً ، يغنينا عن مثل هذا السؤال ، الذى لا يفكر فيه إلاّ المحرومين . ++ الرب -- الذى أغنانا -- يغنيهم  بغناه .


----------



## My Rock (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال صغير*



الحق أقول قال:


> أنا لم أنكر على بولس أنه يحيي اياً من كان أو أن يهتم بأي من كان
> 
> و لكن عايز أفهم إيه الحكمة من إن الرب يقول له ابعث سلاماً لكذاً أو أطلب من كذا و هو جاي يجيب كذا
> 
> ...


 
ما المانع من القاء السلام؟ هل السلام اصبحا عيبا؟


----------



## الحق أقول (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال صغير*



My Rock قال:


> ما المانع من القاء السلام؟ هل السلام اصبحا عيبا؟



أرجوك يا مي روك إذا كنت فعلاً عاوز تنور بصيرتي فعلاً فيا ريت ترد على سؤالي 

سؤالي كان ما الحكمة من إن الرب يقول له ابعث سلاماً لكذا أو أطلب من كذا و هو جاي يجيب كذا

إذا كنتم شايفين إن الرسائل دي وحي من الله فأرجو أن تطلعونا على الحكمة منها و بما تفيد المؤمنين حتى نقتنع لإني لغاية دلوقتي مش مقتنع شايفها مجرد رسائل

و السلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## Twin (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال صغير*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ الحق أقول*


الحق أقول قال:


> أرجوك يا مي روك إذا كنت فعلاً عاوز تنور بصيرتي فعلاً فيا ريت ترد على سؤالي


*تنتوير البصيرة يأتي بأمنية القلب في النور *
*فكيف تريد أن تري النور وأنت لا تملك الأشتياق له ؟*​


الحق أقول قال:


> سؤالي كان ما الحكمة من إن الرب يقول له ابعث سلاماً لكذا أو أطلب من كذا و هو جاي يجيب كذا
> إذا كنتم شايفين إن الرسائل دي وحي من الله فأرجو أن تطلعونا على الحكمة منها و بما تفيد المؤمنين حتى نقتنع لإني لغاية دلوقتي مش مقتنع شايفها مجرد رسائل


*يا أخي اللبس هنا ليس في كلمة الوحي عندنا بل عندك أنت*
*فأنت تنظر لها كأنها وحي ألي أتي من الله الي الرسول ليكتب فقط دون أي شئ أخر هذا هو الوحي الألي من وجهة نظرك ومن وجهة عقائدك*
*أمنا نحن العكس فالوحي يعطي الرسول ويمليه ليس بما يكتبه كحرف بل كروح وفكر وهو يكتب والروح القدس يعصمه من الخطأ والذلل *
*فبولس يكتب رسالته الروعوية الأرشادية الخلاصية والروح القدس يحيط قلمة وفكرة ويحمية ويعصمه من الخطأ ولكنه لا يقيده بفكرة ما دم الفكر صالح للتعليم والتوبيخ ولا يخالف العقيدة فهمتني*
*فالرسالة في مضمونها وحي من الله ولكن في سياقها وكتابتها هي من الرسول بولس*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## الحق أقول (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال صغير*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااي أخ الحق أقول*
> 
> *تنتوير البصيرة يأتي بأمنية القلب في النور *
> ...



أنا سعيد جداً بردك 
بس إزاي حكمت علي إني معنديش الاشتياق للنور؟؟
هل ينفع تحكم علي من غير ما تعرف نيتي؟؟ 
أكيد أنا عايز أتبع الحق و أرجو أنك تكون برده كذلك و ميكونش كلامنا مجرد عصبية و تحيز لأن الموضوع في الآخر جنة و نار و ثواب و عقاب فالعاقل اللي لما يشوف نور الحق يتبعه ليحصد الخير الكثير في النهاية 

علشان كده أنا أشكر إن حواري معاكم في الموضوع ده لحد ما حوار عاقل

نعود للموضوع

للأسف لغاية دلوقتي ماجاوبنيش حد على سؤالي 
سؤالي هو ما الحكمة؟؟؟؟؟؟

مش هازيد على كده علشان سؤالي يكون واضح و ما اتفهمش غلط

و السلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال صغير*

الأخ الفاضل / الحق أقول
++++ لماذا تستغرب من أن يذكر الإنجيل ، بعض الناس ، لمدحهم  - بالحق-  أو لتحذير البعض من خطاياهم - بالحق أيضاً - فهل مثل هذه الأمثلة -- التى تحدث يومياً فى حياتنا -- تعتبر أمراً غريباً ؟؟؟؟ أليس الإنجيل هو المثال الذى نحتذيه فى حياتنا العادية ، وبالتالى ، أفليس من الموافق ، أن نرى فيه مثالاً صالحاً ، لما ينبغى علينا فعله !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
++++ ولماذا تتضايق سيادتك من ذلك ؟؟؟ ألآ يوجد عندك -- أنت أيضاً -- ذِكراً لبعض الأشخاص ، إفحص بنفسك ، فستجد أن ذِكر الإنجيل -- للناس --  هو لأسباب جيدة ، وبألفاظ جيدة ، فليس فيها السب بالأم وفقرها ، مثلاً .


----------



## الحق أقول (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال صغير*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> الأخ الفاضل / الحق أقول
> ++++ لماذا تستغرب من أن يذكر الإنجيل ، بعض الناس ، لمدحهم  - بالحق-  أو لتحذير البعض من خطاياهم - بالحق أيضاً - فهل مثل هذه الأمثلة -- التى تحدث يومياً فى حياتنا -- تعتبر أمراً غريباً ؟؟؟؟ أليس الإنجيل هو المثال الذى نحتذيه فى حياتنا العادية ، وبالتالى ، أفليس من الموافق ، أن نرى فيه مثالاً صالحاً ، لما ينبغى علينا فعله !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> ++++ ولماذا تتضايق سيادتك من ذلك ؟؟؟ ألآ يوجد عندك -- أنت أيضاً -- ذِكراً لبعض الأشخاص ، إفحص بنفسك ، فستجد أن ذِكر الإنجيل -- للناس --  هو لأسباب جيدة ، وبألفاظ جيدة ، فليس فيها السب بالأم وفقرها ، مثلاً .



الأستاذ مكرم أشكر لك ردك و مرورك 
و لكن أنا لا أستغرب مدح أشخاص و التحذير من أشخاص 

كل ما أردته توضيح الحكمة من هذه الآية أو الرقم كما تسمونه 
هذا كان طلبي فقط و ليس أكثر 

فأرجو أن تردوا على طلبي فقط و لا أريد أكثر من ذلك 

و أنت تقول أن عندي أيضاً ذكراً لبعض الأشخاص 
لن أرد على هذه النقطة الآن حتى لا يتشعب الموضوع 

و سأرد بعد أن توضحوا لي الحكمة 

و أشكر لكم صبركم 

و السلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال صغير*

++ الأخ الفاضل /الحق أقول 
+++ لقد أوضحنا -- بالفعل ، فى الإجابة القبل السابقة -- الحكمة من الإهتمام الشخصى بالفرد .
++++ كما أوضحنا -- فى الإجابة السابقة مباشرة -- أن الإنجيل هو مثال لنا فى حياتنا ، فهو يقدم لنا صورة حيَّـة من نظام الكنيسة الأولى ، فى كثير جداً من الأمور ، ونحن نستفيد من ذلك جداً .
+++++الكتاب المقدس ليس معبوداً نعبده كالأصنام  ، بغض النظر عما يفيدنا به ، حتى لو كان كلاماً بلا معنى .
+++كما أنه ليس كلاماً بعيداً عن واقعنا ، بل إنه رسالة حيـَّة ، تحمل لنا التعاليم والوصايا ، كما تحمل لنا القدوة ، كما تحمل لنا الخبرة الروحية ... إلخ .
++++ الكتاب المقدس : أوجده الله ، من أجلنا نحن ، وليس العكس . + وذلك يتشابه مع ما قاله السيد المسيح عن وصية الراحة يوم السبت :- [ جـُـعل السبت من أجل الإنسان ، وليس الأنسان من أجل السبت ]
+++ وأعود للتأكيد على أننا نجد فى الكتاب المقدس فوائد عظيمة جداً ، لا - ولن - يتخيلها البعيد عنه ، الذى يكتفى بالمجادلة ، دون المحاولة ، للإستفادة منه  .


----------



## الحق أقول (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال صغير*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> ++ الأخ الفاضل /الحق أقول
> +++ لقد أوضحنا -- بالفعل ، فى الإجابة القبل السابقة -- الحكمة من الإهتمام الشخصى بالفرد .
> 
> 
> ...




بما إن سؤالي لم يفهم بعد فسأغير صيغته غلى صيغه أخرى

إذا كان الكتاب المقدس كتاب يفيد المؤمنين و يثبتهم فبماذا يفيد المؤمنين هذا الجزء من الرسالة؟؟؟ 

و إذا كنت انسان أطلع لأول مرة على الكتاب المقدس و وجدت هذا الجزء من الرسالة كيف أفهمها انها وحي إلهي و ليست مجرد رسالة من شخص لآخر و وضعت في الكتاب المقدس؟؟؟

و السلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## الحق أقول (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال صغير*

رومية 16  : 3

(21يُسَلِّمُ عَلَيْكُمْ تِيمُوثَاوُسُ الْعَامِلُ مَعِي وَلُوكِيُوسُ وَيَاسُونُ وَسُوسِيبَاتْرُسُ أَنْسِبَائِي. 22أَنَا تَرْتِيُوسُ كَاتِبُ هَذِهِ الرِّسَالَةِ أُسَلِّمُ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الرَّبِّ. 23يُسَلِّمُ عَلَيْكُمْ غَايُسُ مُضَيِّفِي وَمُضَيِّفُ الْكَنِيسَةِ كُلِّهَا. يُسَلِّمُ عَلَيْكُمْ أَرَاسْتُسُ خَازِنُ الْمَدِينَةِ وَكَوَارْتُسُ الأَخُ.).

أشرح لي بعد إذنك هذه الرسالة

هل الله الذي يوحي إليه هنا؟؟؟

أم أن أصدقائه و العاملين معه يوحون إليه أن يرسل سلامهم أيضاً؟؟؟

22أَنَا تَرْتِيُوسُ كَاتِبُ هَذِهِ الرِّسَالَةِ أُسَلِّمُ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الرَّبِّ.

هنا يقر أنه مجرد كاتب رسالة هذا ما فهمته 

23يُسَلِّمُ عَلَيْكُمْ غَايُسُ مُضَيِّفِي وَمُضَيِّفُ الْكَنِيسَةِ كُلِّهَا. يُسَلِّمُ عَلَيْكُمْ أَرَاسْتُسُ خَازِنُ الْمَدِينَةِ وَكَوَارْتُسُ الأَخُ

ما مازلت أفهمه أنه و هو يكتب هذه الرسالة يوحى إليه من مضيفي الكنيسة و من خازن المدينة و كوارتس الأخ

و لأني لم آتي لكي أجادل فقط فأنا أعترف أني لا أعرف معنى كثير مما جاء 
و لأني جئت لأتعلم فأنا أسألكم ما معنى مضيفي و مضيف الكنيسة؟؟ هل هم مثل القساوسة؟؟؟ أعذروني على جهلي


----------



## الحق أقول (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال صغير*

لي سؤال نسيت أن أضيفه

كيف لي أن أفهم فهمك الذي فسرت به الرداء الذي طلبه بولس بأنه حقيبة الكتب 

و هل هو فهمك الشخصي أم من أين جئت به؟؟

هذا السؤال للأستاذ مي روك

و السلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## fredyyy (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال صغير*

*الحق أقول *
*هل الله الذي يوحي إليه هنا؟ أم أن أصدقائه و العاملين معه يوحون إليه أن يرسل سلامهم أيضاً؟*

*جميل أن تسأل ... والأجمل أن تفهم ... ولا تفرض علينا فكر خاطئ من بنات أفكارك*

*في الأصحاح السادس عشر من رسالة رومية *

*يستعرض الوحي الإلهي أسماء البعض وأعمالهم *

*من جهه ليعرِّف المؤمنين المُرسلة اليهم الرسالة بالمؤمنين العاملين مع الرسول بولس*

*وليُظهر مدح الله لهؤلاء لما قدموه من خدمة وتنوع هذة الخدمة ومدى كرم هؤلاء*

*ليسعى المؤمنون نفس سعيهم ويعرفوا مدى حبهم للمسيح الذي أظهروه في القديسين*

*وأن ذكر أسماء هؤلاء القديسين يُعبر عن ما قالة الرسول :*

*فليمون 1 : 4 *
*أَشْكُرُ إِلَهِي كُلَّ حِينٍ ذَاكِراً إِيَّاكَ فِي صَلَوَاتِي*

*فإنة يذكُرهم بالإسم أمام الله لطلب المعونة الإلهيه لهم وحفظهم من كل شر*

*مطالباً الله من أجل نموهم الروحي في معرفة ربنا يسوع المسيح*

*فالكل يخدم لا فرق بين غني وفقير من عمله ظاهر وعمله خفي*

*فالمرأة تخدم في مجالها والرجل يقوم بخدمته كلٌ يخدم كيفما أعطاه الله أن يخدم*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال صغير*

الأخ الفاضل / الحق أقول
+++ الكتاب المقدس لا يقتصر على نوعية واحدة من الكتابات ، بل فيه :_  
+ النبوءات ، التى تكون تلقيناً مباشراً بكلمات محددة ، (( ولكننا لا ندعى بأنها بلغة الله ذاته - لأنه منزه عن الماديات بما فيها اللغات - بل بلغة المتلقى ، ولذلك يظل معناها مفهوماً ، عند ترجمتها ، بدون أى نقصان )) .
 ++ الشرائع ، والتى تتضمن -- أيضاً -- أحكاماً فيما يتعرض له المؤمنين من مستجدات . 
+++ الخبرات ، من تاريخ المؤمنين ، بما يشمل مكاسبهم وخسائرهم ، معاً ، لكى نتعلم كيف نميز بين الأمور ، بالخبرة العملية ، من الأمثلة الماثلة أمامنا .
++++ القدوة العملية ، فى التصرف الشخصى ، وكيف تكون العلاقات مع المؤمنين الآخرين ، ومع غير المؤمنين ، ومع الأعداء المضطهدين لنا ... إلخ .
++++++ ومن ذلك ، ما تسأل عنه سيادتك ، فإنه -- بإرشاد إلهى -- يقدم لنا الصورة التى يجب أن نتخذها قدوة لنا ، فعندما قال بولس الرسول ، للمؤمنين المعاصرين له  :-  [ تمثلوا بى ، كما أنا بالمسيح ] ، فإنه يعنى أننا نتخذ تصرفاتنا بناءً على الخبرة المتوارثة والمنتقلة من جيل إلى جيل ، وهذه الخبرة -- المكتوب عنها -- لا تظهر بوضوح إلاّ بهذه اللمحات ، من الحياة العملية .
+++++ الكتاب المقدس يقدم لنا إسلوب حياة ، حيث يدفع الله المواقف -- بهدوء -- فى الطريق الذى يريده ، فينساق رسوله المطيع ، فتظهر أن أعماله معمولة بالله . وهذا هو نمط من أنماط الإرشاد الإلهى فى كتابة الكتاب المقدس ، بالإضافة للأنماط الأخرى ، وكلها تتكامل معاً ، لخير الإنسان ، الذى هو الهدف .
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++   
++ وبالنسبة للسؤال الملحق ، عن طلب بولس الرسول -- من المؤمنين فى البلد الأخرى -- بإرسال عباءته والرقوق ، فذلك يعنى لنا أنه كان يعيش -فعلاً- حياة الفقر الإختيارى التى أمر بها الرب لتلاميذه ، بأن لا يختزنوا المال ، ولا الثياب ، لأنه هو المسؤل عن إعالتهم ، ولكى تنتفى أى شبهة للمصلحة الشخصية . ++ فإن هذه اللمحة الصغيرة -- الغير مقصودة من بولس الرسول ، والتى بالتدبير الإلهى -- توضح لنا أنه لم يكن يملك عباءةً ورقوقاً أخرى ، ولا مالاً ليشترى عباءة ورقوقاً ، فإن هذا الرسول العظيم ، تنازل عن مستواه الإجتماعى العالى السابق -- قبل إيمانه -- وعاش فى الفقر الإختيارى فعلاً .
++++ وهذا المثال ، الذى قرره السيد المسيح ، وعاشه فعلاً ، وألزم تلاميذه به ، ما زال -- بعد ألفى عام -- هو علامة التلمذة الحقيقية للرب ، وهو ما رأيناه فى القديسين المعاصرين -- مثل الأنبا إبرآم أسقف الفيوم الأسبق -- وإلى هذه اللحظة الحاضرة .


----------



## الحق أقول (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال صغير*



fredyyy قال:


> *الحق أقول *
> *هل الله الذي يوحي إليه هنا؟ أم أن أصدقائه و العاملين معه يوحون إليه أن يرسل سلامهم أيضاً؟*
> 
> *جميل أن تسأل ... والأجمل أن تفهم ... ولا تفرض علينا فكر خاطئ من بنات أفكارك*
> ...



لم أفهم العلاقة من كلامك الأخير

هل سألت عن من يخدم و هل هناك تفرقة بين الناس في الخدمة؟؟؟؟

لم أسال عن ذلك

و السلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## الحق أقول (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال صغير*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> ++ وبالنسبة للسؤال الملحق ، عن طلب بولس الرسول -- من المؤمنين فى البلد الأخرى -- بإرسال عباءته والرقوق ، فذلك يعنى لنا أنه كان يعيش -فعلاً- حياة الفقر الإختيارى التى أمر بها الرب لتلاميذه ، بأن لا يختزنوا المال ، ولا الثياب ، لأنه هو المسؤل عن إعالتهم ، ولكى تنتفى أى شبهة للمصلحة الشخصية . ++ فإن هذه اللمحة الصغيرة -- الغير مقصودة من بولس الرسول ، والتى بالتدبير الإلهى -- توضح لنا أنه لم يكن يملك عباءةً ورقوقاً أخرى ، ولا مالاً ليشترى عباءة ورقوقاً ، فإن هذا الرسول العظيم ، تنازل عن مستواه الإجتماعى العالى السابق -- قبل إيمانه -- وعاش فى الفقر الإختيارى فعلاً .
> ++++ وهذا المثال ، الذى قرره السيد المسيح ، وعاشه فعلاً ، وألزم تلاميذه به ، ما زال -- بعد ألفى عام -- هو علامة التلمذة الحقيقية للرب ، وهو ما رأيناه فى القديسين المعاصرين -- مثل الأنبا إبرآم أسقف الفيوم الأسبق -- وإلى هذه اللحظة الحاضرة .



أشكرك يا مكرم على ردك و لكن لي تعليق

أنت تقول أن النص دليل على عظمة بولس لأنها تدل على الفقر الاختياري 
و لكن من أين جئت بهذا الفهم؟؟

ليس هناك ما يدل على أنه لم يملك غير هذا الرداء ما قد يدل عليه أنه لا يفرط في شيء من أغراضه حتى لو كان رداء نسيه فهو يريد استرداده 

فهل كان هذا الرداء الذي يطلبه هو الرداء الوحيد لديه؟؟؟ أكيد لأ 

و أكيد عنده كتير غيره 

و أشكرك على أعترافك أن الرداء هنا هو عبائته و ليست كيس للرقوق كما قال مي روك


----------



## fredyyy (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال صغير*

*أقول الحق*
*مشاركة  46*
* لكن أنا لا أستغرب مدح أشخاص و التحذير من أشخاص 
كل ما أردته توضيح الحكمة *

*مشاركة48*
*إذا كان الكتاب المقدس كتاب يفيد المؤمنين و يثبتهم فبماذا يفيد المؤمنين هذا الجزء من الرسالة؟؟؟ 
و إذا كنت انسان أطلع لأول مرة على الكتاب المقدس و وجدت هذا الجزء من الرسالة *

*مشاركة 49*
*23يُسَلِّمُ عَلَيْكُمْ غَايُسُ مُضَيِّفِي وَمُضَيِّفُ الْكَنِيسَةِ كُلِّهَا. يُسَلِّمُ عَلَيْكُمْ أَرَاسْتُسُ خَازِنُ الْمَدِينَةِ وَكَوَارْتُسُ الأَخُ
ما مازلت أفهمه أنه و هو يكتب هذه الرسالة يوحى إليه من مضيفي الكنيسة و من خازن المدينة و كوارتس الأخ
و لأني جئت لأتعلم فأنا أسألكم ما معنى مضيفي و مضيف الكنيسة؟؟ هل هم مثل القساوسة؟؟؟ أعذروني على جهلي* 

*اليس هذا كلامك الإستفهامي لذلك كتب إليك موضحاً لإستفهامك*

*لاحظ المكتوب باللون الأزرق* 

*في الأصحاح السادس عشر من **رسالة رومية**يستعرض الوحي الإلهي أسماء البعض وأعمالهم *

*من جهه ليعرِّف المؤمنين المُرسلة اليهم الرسالة بالمؤمنين العاملين مع الرسول بولس*

*وليُظهر مدح الله لهؤلاء لما قدموه من خدمة وتنوع هذة الخدمة ومدى كرم هؤلاء*

*ليسعى المؤمنون نفس سعيهم ويعرفوا مدى حبهم للمسيح الذي أظهروه في القديسين*

*وأن ذكر أسماء هؤلاء القديسين يُعبر عن ما قالة الرسول :*

*فليمون 1 : 4 *
*أَشْكُرُ إِلَهِي كُلَّ حِينٍ ذَاكِراً إِيَّاكَ فِي صَلَوَاتِي*

*فإنة يذكُرهم بالإسم أمام الله لطلب المعونة الإلهيه لهم وحفظهم من كل شر*

*مطالباً الله من أجل نموهم الروحي في معرفة ربنا يسوع المسيح*

*فالكل يخدم لا فرق بين غني وفقير من عمله ظاهر وعمله خفي*

*فالمرأة تخدم في مجالها والرجل يقوم بخدمته كلٌ يخدم كيفما أعطاه الله أن يخدم*


----------



## الحق أقول (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال صغير*

أرجو أن تجيبني على اسئلتي في الرد السابق لي رقم  53 أولاً


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال صغير*

الأخ الفاضل / الحق أقول 
+++  أولاً :-بخصوص الأدلة على إتـِّباع بولس الرسول لمبدأ  الفقر الإختيارى ، توجد علامات كثيرة تؤكد ذلك ، مثل قوله : - " حاجاتى وحاجات الذين معى خدمتها هاتان اليدان .... لم أثقل على أحد .... إنى أُنْفـِق وأُنـْفـَق " .
+++ أما القول بأن الرداء هو جزء من الملابس أو جزء من أدواته التى يضع فيها الرقوق --- وهى ما يـُكتب عليه ، مثل الورق و الدفاتر الآن --- فليس فى الأمر ما يستحق الوقوف عنده ، لأنها ، فى كل الأحوال ، متعلقات ضرورية .
++++ أما التفكير بأنه يطلبها ، ليس لإحتياج ، بل لتعلقه بهذه الأشياء ، فذلك إفتراض بعيد عن الواقعية ، نظراً للتضحيات العظيمة التى ضحى بها ، والتى وصلت للضرب والجـَـلد والحبس .... إلخ ، من أجل إيمانه بالمسيح . +++ فلو كان متعلقاً بتلك الأشياء الزهيدة ، كيف تنازل عن كل ما فى الحياة من أجل المسيح ؟؟؟؟
++++ إعذرنى إذا قلت لسيادتك ، أنك تطبق عليه ، ما رأيته فى غيره من أتباع الملل الأخرى ، وأما تلاميذ ورسل المسيح ، فلم تغريهم مقتنيات هذا العالم ولم يتعلقوا بها ، إقتداءً بمعلمهم ، الذى قال لهم (ما معناه ): إن لم تتركوا كل شيئ ، لا تقدرون أن تكونوا لى تلاميذاً .


----------



## الحق أقول (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال صغير*

إذن فليترك الرداء إذا كان يتبع المسيح الذي يقول له اتركوا كل شيء

يا أستاذ مكرم أنت تعلم أن هذه الرسالة ليست رسالة الكترونية أو هاتفية كما هو الحال الآن إنما ترسل باليد أو بالحمائم في ذلك الزمان فكم من الوقت ستأخذ هذه الرسالة حتى تصل و كم من الوقت سيأخذ الرداء حتى يرجع؟؟؟

هل ستقنعني أن بولس ظل كل كذلك الوقت بلا رداء في انتظار ردائه؟؟

أكيد و بالطبع لا و إلا كيف أصلاً ترك ردائه عنده هل سار و سافر من دونه؟؟؟
أكيد لا

و هذا إن دل فأنه يدل على إنه كان يمتلك أكثر من رداء و أنه نسى أحدهم عنده فارسل رسالة إليه بأنه يريد أن يسترد ردائه 

أليس كذلك؟؟

و السلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## fredyyy (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال صغير*

*أقول الحق *


*في الأصحاح السادس عشر من *[URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Romans/"]*رسالة رومية*[/URL]

*لنا كمسحيين تعاليم مفيده في هذا الأصحاح *

*فأنا لم أتعود أن أقرأ كلمة الله وأمضي من أمامها ُصفر اليدين*

*فكلمة الله لم ُتكتب هباءً بل كل كلمة لها معناها لمن يُقدرها ويحترم كاتبها*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال صغير*

الأخ الفاضل / الحق يقول 
+++ سيادتك تقول : (((  إذن فليترك الرداء   ))) ، وتقول  : (((  فكم من الوقت ستأخذ هذه الرسالة حتى تصل و كم من الوقت سيأخذ الرداء حتى يرجع؟؟؟  )))
+++ وبالطبع ، فكل ما تقوله سيادتك هو مجرد إفتراضات ، لذلك ، فإنى أرد عليها بنفس الإسلوب ، فأقول :- 

++فعن إفتراضك بأنه رداء زائد ، أقول لسيادتك :-  ومن أدراك أنه ليس رداءً شتوياً -- مثلاً -- ويحتاجه فى وقته ، فى تلك البلاد القارصة البرد ؟؟؟
+++  وعن التوقيتات التى تفترض أنها تخالف المنطق ، أقول لسيادتك :- ومن أدراك أنه لا يعرف بإقتراب فصل الشتاء ، فأرسل -- قبله -- ليصل إليه ، وبالتالى فإنه لم يفعل شيئاً غير منطقى ، كما تفترض سيادتك .
+++++++ وبالطبع ، فما جاء فى مداخلتى هذه ، إن هو  إلاَّ مجرد إفتراضات ، ولكنى أرد بها على إفتراضات أيضاً . 
++ فالإفتراض بالإفتراض ، والبادى .... الله يسامحه .


----------



## الحق أقول (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال صغير*



fredyyy قال:


> *أقول الحق *
> 
> 
> *في الأصحاح السادس عشر من *[URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Romans/"]*<a href="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Romans/">رسالة رومية</a>*[/URL]
> ...



يا أستاذ فريدي أن معتقد أني أؤمن بأن الانجيل صحيح و أنه كلام الله و لم يتبدل حتى تقول لي هذا الكلام؟؟

أنا أطلب منك أن تفهمني لتقنعني أنه كلام الله أولاً فتقول لي هو ليس هباء و أكيد له معنى لأنه كلام الرب!!!!

أنت كده هتخليني ألف في دايرة و مش هوصل لحاجة في النهاية

طلبت منك أن تبين لي الحكمة لأتأكد أنه كلام الرب و ليس مجرد رسالة شخصية فتقول لي أكيد له حكمة لأنه كلام الرب فبماذا أفدتني؟؟


----------



## الحوت (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال صغير*



الحق أقول قال:


> يا أستاذ فريدي أن معتقد أني أؤمن بأن الانجيل صحيح و أنه كلام الله و لم يتبدل حتى تقول لي هذا الكلام؟؟
> 
> أنا أطلب منك أن تفهمني لتقنعني أنه كلام الله أولاً فتقول لي هو ليس هباء و أكيد له معنى لأنه كلام الرب!!!!
> 
> ...



*اخي الحق العهد الجديد هو كلام الله وليس الانجيل المذكور بقرانك والذي تطالب به ..

فالمسيح هو الله ..
والله لا ينزل عليه انجيل بل هو الذي يوحي بالانجيل للرسل لكتابتة ..

العهد الجديد الذي يحوي الاناجيل والاعمال والرسائل هو كلام الله "العهد الجديد" وليس انجيل عيسى المذكور في قرانك ..

لانه لا يوجد شي اسمة انجيل عيسى ولم يكن هنالك انجيل ايام حياة المسيح على الارض من اصله ..

انجيل عيسى هذا نسب نسبة مؤلفي القران لعيسى بكونة نبي وليس اله والذي هذا الاسم ايضا "عيسى" لا اساس له من الوجود سوى انه تسمية قرانية لا غير ...

وسبق وان فتحت موضوعين عن انجيل عيسى في الساحه الاسلامية ولكن للاسف لم يقدر اي مسلم اثبات اي وجود لهذا الانجيل على وجة الاطلاق ولا حتى ايه من اياتة او حرف من حروفة او حتى قصاصة ورقة صغيره بحجم قطعة البسكوتة :spor2:

اذن العهد الجديد هو كلام الله الموحى به للانبياء لكتابتة ولا يوجد شي اسمة انجيل عيسى من اصله ولا يوجد له اي موجود نهائيا ..*


----------



## fredyyy (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال صغير*

*الحق أقول *
*...  لأتأكد أنه كلام الرب و ليس مجرد رسالة شخصية  ...*

*حدد الكلمات التي تبدو لك أنها رساله شخصية*


----------



## danielgad (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال صغير*

رد بسيط ولطيف ​علي مر العصور والقرون نسخ – قبل ظهور الطباعة - وقرأ الكثيرون الكتاب المقدس بعهديه.
و لا شك انه كان منهم الاذكياء جدا و المتعلمون و الفاهمون و الفلاسفة وكبار فقهاء الدين والعقيدة  اليهودية و المسيحية. اظن ان هذه الفرضية صعب ان نتجاهلها !!
 ولا شك انه لم يفُت عليهم وجود بعض الاختلافات الشكلية – والوهمية – بين نصوص الاناجيل  او بينها وبين الكتابات التي دونت بعدها.
الشئ العظيم والفائق الصدق والامانة انه لم يتم اي من التالي :
1-	لم يتم حرق اي انجيل او رسالة لاخفاء اي شبهة تعارض او تضارب. .
2-	لم تتم اي محاولة لتعديل شبهة الاخطاء المزعومة باي مخطوطة او نسخة و نتحدي !! بالرغم من وضوح شبهة التناقض الوهمية !!
3-	لم يتم قتل اي محرر –  قائم بالنسخ – للانجيل او اي من كتب <a href=http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_الجديد> العهد الجديد </a>.
4-	لم يتم اخفاء او طمس اي من الاناجيل المزورة و الدخيلة انما تركت لتحمل في داخلها دلائل كذبها.
5-	لم يفقد الكتاب المقدس رونقه الجميل وتأثيره البالغ في النفس رغم ترجمته للعديدمن اللغات التي قد تربو عن 200 لغة ؟؟ ولهجة.
6-	لم يُكتب الكتاب المقدس علي ايدي اميين او في زمن نشأة الكتابة او في عصر جاهلي يفتقد التأريخ و التدوين و التسجيل انما كتب في عصور بلغت فيها قوة الكتابة والتدوين والمراجعة قوتها في كل عصر مما لم يترك الحبل علي الغارب للتلاعب او محاولة التحريف.
7-	لم يعتمد الكتاب المقدس علي نغمة معينة لتحافظ علي استمرار تداولة و الحفاظ عليه انما اعتمد علي التدوين والتوثيق  والانتشار و التحدي !!
وعلي العكس:
1-	لم و لن يمكن حصر المخطوطات القديمة لا المكتشفة ولا التي لم تكتشف لتقر بصدق الكتاب الكائن بين ايدينا.
2-	انه من الكتّاب الفلاسفة و الشعراء و الملوك والكهنة  ورجال المال و الاطباء واصحاب الحرف المهرة و الحرف البسيطة كراعي الغنم وجاني الجميز وصياد السمك  مع اختلاف زمن الكتابة علي مدي 1600 سنة بيد حوالي 40 كاتب ولكن لان الكاتب واحد – الروح القدس – فالموضوع واحد وهو الفداء للنفس البشرية من الموت الابدي و الوسيلة واحدة و هي دم الذبيح و هو المسيح.
شكرا لك ربي و الهي علي شهودك الامناء و الصادقين و الذين قبلوا الموت لا قتلا للآخرين بل مقتولين محبين و متفانين لكي لا يموت الآخرون بل  لكي يحيوا و لتكن لهم الحياة الافضل . تحية الوقار والاحترام لمن قدموا حياتهم اتباعا للسيد و الرب  الذي بذل نفسه فدية لاجل خلاص الكثيرين .
 دعونا نعرف كم من الثمن قد دفع لتصل الينا كلمة الهي شامخة تتحدي كل معترض. ​


----------



## الحق أقول (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال صغير*



riyad قال:


> *اخي الحق <a href=http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_الجديد> العهد الجديد </a> هو كلام الله وليس الانجيل المذكور بقرانك والذي تطالب به ..
> 
> فالمسيح هو الله ..
> والله لا ينزل عليه انجيل بل هو الذي يوحي بالانجيل للرسل لكتابتة ..
> ...




هذا ليس موضوعنا هنا و لكن إن أردتني أن أجيب عن هذه النقطة سأجيبك


----------



## الحق أقول (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال صغير*



fredyyy قال:


> *الحق أقول *
> *...  لأتأكد أنه كلام الرب و ليس مجرد رسالة شخصية  ...*
> 
> *حدد الكلمات التي تبدو لك أنها رساله شخصية*



الكلمات التي تبدو أنها رسالة شخصية وضحتها من قبل ارجو مراجعة الردود

و السلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## fredyyy (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال صغير*

*الحق أقول *
*الكلمات التي تبدو أنها رسالة شخصية وضحتها من قبل ارجو مراجعة الردود*

*إذا لم تذكرها ... فأنت ُتقر بأن الرسالة وحي إلهي والموضوع منتهي*

*لأني عندما وضحت لك مغذى الكلام قلت هذا ما لا أقصده*

*كن واضحاً ولا تتهرب ( أم أنك نسيت ما ُتجادل فيه)*


----------



## الحق أقول (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال صغير*



fredyyy قال:


> *الحق أقول *
> *الكلمات التي تبدو أنها رسالة شخصية وضحتها من قبل ارجو مراجعة الردود*
> 
> *إذا لم تذكرها ... فأنت ُتقر بأن الرسالة وحي إلهي والموضوع منتهي*
> ...




أولاً لا تجبرني على أن أقر بما لا أعتقد 

ثانياً إذا كنت تريد معاملة هكذا فأنا سألتك أسئلة في المشاركة رقم53 و طلبت منك الرد عليها في مشاركة أخرى و لكن لم ترد فهل هذا اعتراف منك بأن هذه رسالة شخصية؟؟؟؟

و هل أعتبر هذا هروباً منك منتظر ردك


----------



## fredyyy (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال صغير*

*الحق أقول *
*أولاً لا تجبرني على أن أقر بما لا أعتقد *

*أنا لا أجبرك ولكن في نفس الوت لا أستشيرك في الثوابت المسيحي*

*الرسالة الى رومية وحي إلهي كما أن الله موجود*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

... سألتك أسئلة في المشاركة رقم53 و طلبت منك الرد عليها في مشاركة أخرى *

*تم الإجابة على تساؤلك مرتين *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*و لكن لم ترد فهل هذا اعتراف منك بأن هذه رسالة شخصية ؟*

*مرة أخرى :*

*الرسالة الى رومية وحي إلهي كما أن الله موجود*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

و هل أعتبر هذا هروباً منك منتظر ردك *

*الهروب لمن ليس له الحق الإلهي *

*والُمشكك مفصول ... اليس كذلك*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال صغير*

الأخ الفاضل / الحق أقول 
++++ لقد سألتنى عن أشياء ، فأجبتك ، وإفترضت --سيادتك-- إفتراضاتٍ ، من عندياتك ، فأجبتك .
++++ فما بالك توقفت عن مسيرة تساؤلاتك معى ، بالرغم من لطافتها وعقلانيتها !!!!
+++++ ولم أزل مشتاقاً للمزيد من إفتراضاتك وأسئلتك وردودك العقلانية .


----------

